# ATT Yahoo Security Suite



## :-) (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a question about the latest version of ATT Yahoo's Security Suite. This is the one that includes Norton.

When I initally installed this product, I had issues. The support people at ATT told me to try to re-install in January.

I did this today, but nothing has been fixed. 

When I open the Security Dashboard, it tells me a scan is required for both the Spyware and the AntiVirus programs. When I click "Scan Now", nothing happens. If I open the Norton Security Center, I am told I need to configure the product. Clicking "Continue" doesn't cause anything to happen. If I click it multiple times, I get a meesage saying another instance of the Wizard is running. I've brought up the Task Manager and seen no evidence of any Wizard running. Another frustrating thing is that Windows Security Center tells me that my AntiVirus is not turned on, but the Security Dashboard tells me it is.

Am I doing something wrong or is it the suite? Is there any way I can the previous version of the ATT Yahoo suite back? Is there another free security suite that you'd recommend?

I hope I've explained this alright. Let me know if you need more information or clarification.

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer.


----------



## ejames82 (Oct 9, 2006)

if you were to google norton/symantec, i am sure that you would find thousands of posts where people are voicing their displeasure with them. myself, i like their on-line scanner, their false positive reputation is very good, and they have a massive signature encyclopedia. the biggest complaint about them is, that it's a resource hog. i think i would recommend that you uninstall it, and make sure that you don't have leftovers from other malware programmes that may have been the culprit in the first place.
what i have been seeing with avg has been very impressive. their detection rates keep improving, light on resources, and free.


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

It's the suite. My grandpa had the EXACT same problem with this buggy suite. Download AVG Free from my signature below, it's a free antivirus that works great. 

BMR777


----------



## :-) (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the help.

I think I will try the AVG.


----------

